# I Have Three Thunderbolts, Might Be Interested In Donating One...



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

So, I have three thunderbolts, my new refurb, one thats new in box, and then the one I am interested in donating to a DEV... The only issue is I spilled orange juice and I think some got in the headphone jack and now it constantly thinks there is headphones plugged into it. I have tried cleaning it, to no avail. This interferes with calls as well. IDK if there's much need for this in the community or not....


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Donate it to a CM dev!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I know R2DoesInc from h4xxor OMGB/OMFGB roms needs one so he can keep updating both of those, he was supposed to buy one from a guy but the guy ended up losing touch with him so hes looking for one so he can work on keeping updates coming.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

skinien said:


> Donate it to a CM dev!


This


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

skinien said:


> Donate it to a CM dev!


^ What he said!


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Cm dev would be awesome.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

As others have already said, CM Dev is the best option


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

jr313 said:


> I know R2DoesInc from h4xxor OMGB/OMFGB roms needs one so he can keep updating both of those, he was supposed to buy one from a guy but the guy ended up losing touch with him so hes looking for one so he can work on keeping updates coming.


I would encourage this option.

The CM and OMFGB teams BOTH got the RIL working for us. The CM team has multiple people with TBolts whereas the OMFGB team now has 0 people with TBolts and the ROM is effectively dead for us until the team gets another TBolt. The CM team, on the other hand, has multiple people with the device plus there are regularly-updated unofficial releases (nightlies) of CM7 for the TBolt released, but no love for the OMFGB team. Don't get me wrong, giving to the CM team is certainly not a bad idea but I think giving to the OMFGB team will have a larger impact to the TBolt community.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

Not that I use miui, but they seem to need the most help.


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

I say give it to someone who has something new to offer. ...we could always have room for another rom









Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsmith (Jul 29, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I would encourage this option.
> 
> The CM and OMFGB teams BOTH got the RIL working for us. The CM team has multiple people with TBolts whereas the OMFGB team now has 0 people with TBolts and the ROM is effectively dead for us until the team gets another TBolt. The CM team, on the other hand, has multiple people with the device plus there are regularly-updated unofficial releases (nightlies) of CM7 for the TBolt released, but no love for the OMFGB team. Don't get me wrong, giving to the CM team is certainly not a bad idea but I think giving to the OMFGB team will have a larger impact to the TBolt community.
> 
> Just my 0.02 worth.


THIS!! R2 and OMFGB.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

If you're going to donate a Thunderbolt then r2doesinc gets my vote hands down. Him and the team are desperate for one and the last one that was promised to him kind of screwed him.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I vote r2 as well. Great dev and his team needs a tb.


----------



## oogabooga912666 (Jul 26, 2011)

My vote is for r2 as well


----------



## zskate311 (Oct 3, 2011)

R2 ftw!


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

I also vote for R2, considering the position they are in...


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

ProTekk said:


> If you're going to donate a Thunderbolt then r2doesinc gets my vote hands down. Him and the team are desperate for one and the last one that was promised to him kind of screwed him.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


Thank you pro! You are the man!


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

r2


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

definitely to r2 and the OMFGB team


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

All R2 needs is a thunderbolt that will boot. The one he was supposed to get had a busted screen. I have offered him mine but under the condition that he waits until after I get my Galaxy Nexus. He would like one sooner.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I would encourage this option.
> 
> The CM and OMFGB teams BOTH got the RIL working for us. The CM team has multiple people with TBolts whereas the OMFGB team now has 0 people with TBolts and the ROM is effectively dead for us until the team gets another TBolt. The CM team, on the other hand, has multiple people with the device plus there are regularly-updated unofficial releases (nightlies) of CM7 for the TBolt released, but no love for the OMFGB team. Don't get me wrong, giving to the CM team is certainly not a bad idea but I think giving to the OMFGB team will have a larger impact to the TBolt community.
> 
> Just my $0.02 worth.


I was under the impression that there weren't any CM devs with TBs. If this is accurate, even though I'm a CM user, I change my vote to a OMFGB dev.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

skinien said:


> I was under the impression that there weren't any CM devs with TBs. If this is accurate, even though I'm a CM user, I change my vote to a OMFGB dev.


My understanding was that SLayher (obviously) and CVPCS (who I thought was supposed to be ramping up on TBolt development but didn't), and perhaps more, have one. Am I mistaken? If so, please correct me.


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

Slayher hasn't had a thunderbolt for a while. He's not even on Verizon anymore.....


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

want a droid said:


> Slayher hasn't had a thunderbolt for a while. He's not even on Verizon anymore.....


Apparently I was running on dated info - I've not followed along his CM7 thread very closely.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

protekk is still working on cm7 for the tbolt and he says to donate to r2.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Without a doubt r2.


nhat said:


> protekk is still working on cm7 for the tbolt and he says to donate to r2.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

nhat said:


> protekk is still working on cm7 for the tbolt and he says to donate to r2.


I didn't think he was on the CM team, though.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I didn't think he was on the CM team, though.


He isn't. The builds are unofficial. But he's still pulling from the official source. Good as it's gonna get until an official member of the team picks up Slayher's work.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

It'd be stupid not to vote for R2...and I don't even run OMFGB much anymore


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

R2 omfgb builds have been and always will be my favorite because im a minimalist.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## reyztec (Aug 11, 2011)

R2 also gets my vote because I want to see a new omgb not just omfgb.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Grizzly420 said:


> r2


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

I use OMFGB so I vote for R2. What have you decided?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

Cyanogenmod all the way


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd say either is good but wouldn't cyanogenmod be more of a useful donation especially when ice cream source is out? But idk the omfgb devs got kinda douched out of one. Hard call?


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

R2 or someone that will be working on CM9 when it comes out.

Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

rycheme said:


> R2 or someone that will be working on CM9 when it comes out.
> 
> Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


R2DoesInc def has plans for an ICS release wen source is available.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea but his never reach a really stable state, but the man is one hell of a port machine


----------



## Antny6 (Oct 8, 2011)

My glass is cracked, so I think you should prob just give it to me...lol


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

poetzmij said:


> Yea but his never reach a really stable state, but the man is one hell of a port machine


Who you taking about?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

poetzmij said:


> Yea but his never reach a really stable state, but the man is one hell of a port machine


EXCUSE ME?
Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Well they don't do they? Ports never really get stable in my eyes no matter who it is, unless its HTC device to HTC device. Maybe I'm missing his current ports but all I've tried was the doubleshot and sensation and they didn't do it for me.

Not being disrespectful in any way, he definitely knows his stuff.
And I'm speaking of r2doesinc/t3hh4xx0r on the mobile app and don't see a way to quote.

So are you all saying he is going to grab the source and whip up a source built rom or are we talking ports.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I say r2, just because he and his team were very successful thus far WITHOUT a device, and it would be great to see what he can do with one. Believe me, I've done some late night coding sessions with him back in the day and this guy is insane with the device in hand.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

poetzmij said:


> Well they don't do they? Ports never really get stable in my eyes no matter who it is, unless its HTC device to HTC device. Maybe I'm missing his current ports but all I've tried was the doubleshot and sensation and they didn't do it for me.
> 
> Not being disrespectful in any way, he definitely knows his stuff.
> And I'm speaking of r2doesinc/t3hh4xx0r on the mobile app and don't see a way to quote.
> ...


So I'm guessing you've never used OMGB nor OMFGB, they are both AOSP source built roms and are not from a CM base like a lot of roms. You can check them both out he has his own Lil section in development section above liquids roms. Also a couple devs are using his OMGB base for their roms.


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

jr313 said:


> So I'm guessing you've never used OMGB nor OMFGB, they are both AOSP source built roms and are not from a CM base like a lot of roms. You can check them both out he has his own Lil section in development section above liquids roms. Also a couple devs are using his OMGB base for their roms.


Sweet figured out how to quote in this, And wow. Completely forgot about omgb/omfgb the whole time I was posting those... so yea vote goes to r2


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Why have I seen these threads before and no phone ever gets donated just page after page of who people want to see get the phone. I mean the last post from the donator was the first post and none since. I smell a fake.


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Why have I seen these threads before and no phone ever gets donated just page after page of who people want to see get the phone. I mean the last post from the donator was the first post and none since. I smell a fake.


+1

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Why have I seen these threads before and no phone ever gets donated just page after page of who people want to see get the phone. I mean the last post from the donator was the first post and none since. I smell a fake.


++1


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> Why have I seen these threads before and no phone ever gets donated just page after page of who people want to see get the phone. I mean the last post from the donator was the first post and none since. I smell a fake.


[email protected]

that's his email address, blow it up!


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Had anybody got a response from the op about his decision? Or was he a fake that should b banned for even posting this and wasting space on the board.


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

CLOSE THE THREAD PLEASE









Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

jimmydene84 said:


> CLOSE THE THREAD PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Not gonna close it quite yet. He was active yesterday - just PM'd him, asking him to follow-up in here.


----------



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm no fake, I've just been very, very busy between work and running my business. 
Lol, I have put the one thunderbolt on eBay that's fully functional, I still have the one with a bad headphone jack, will be looking into options ASAP, can someone post contact info for the cm team ne r2? Does miui team have a Tbolt?


----------



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

And for what it's worth, I'm not as new as this screen name, I used to be stayin100, idk if anyone remembers that name but I've been around the forums for a while now, I do have good intentions here, just totally forgot I even started this thread...


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I can immediately give you R2's info but let me find somebody official from the CM team to point you to.


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad to see u posting again! Love it when good things happen







any dev who gets it will be a good choice

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Bstrang6 said:


> And for what it's worth, I'm not as new as this screen name, I used to be stayin100, idk if anyone remembers that name but I've been around the forums for a while now, I do have good intentions here, just totally forgot I even started this thread...


Well I say r2. Omfgb is pure awesomeness


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Bstrang6 said:


> Sorry guys, I'm no fake, I've just been very, very busy between work and running my business.
> Lol, I have put the one thunderbolt on eBay that's fully functional, I still have the one with a bad headphone jack, will be looking into options ASAP, can someone post contact info for the cm team ne r2? Does miui team have a Tbolt?


FYI, I'm still attempting to reach out and contact an official CM dev.

As for the MIUI team, the "official" team is in China and have already stated that they have no interest in supporting the TBolt. The "unofficial" team is Vicious and helpers but they all have a TBolt, I believe. (a DD-worthy, functional version was just released ~3 days ago - go check it out if you haven't already)


----------



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Im going to have to check that out, hope they get MMS working soon, it seems like I can go months without getting a mms, the second I goto a rom where they don't work, the GF decides its a good day to try and send me pictures during work...


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Jax told me about this thread earlier this morning, would have posted earlier. I'm on vacation until Thanksgiving and not really active at all atm. Once I get home though, I have plans for ics. Probably start with the incredible and building omgb again and go from there.

The thunderbolt is a device I'd like to support, but as always, no promises. I haven't looked, so I'm not sure how compatible the current lte ril will be with ice source.

You can hit me up with a pm here, twitter me @r2doesinc, gmail me [email protected], or gtalk me. Since I'm on vacation I usually only turn my data on at night, so it may take a day or so to get back to.you.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I was informed that ToastCFS and CVPCS both are on the CM team and have TBolts. That said, this could be inaccurate information. Nobody from the CM team has responded to me.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

*CROWD CHANTS* R2! R2! R2! R2!


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

What ever came of this?


----------

